# First duck experience



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I threw a duck wing for my puppy Flip yesterday, and before I had a chance to react he had swallowed it whole! When I woke up this morning there was a duck wing in the crate with him, so I guess it came back up during the night.Jodie


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Guess he likes birds!
Fisher has a puppy in Tennessee named "Flip" also.


----------

